# Kaskade für coole Nächte



## Patrickclouds (16. Januar 2011)

*Kaskade für coole Nächte*

Da ich mal wieder Lust bekommen hab was zu basteln, habe ich mich daran versucht eine Kaskade so kompakt wie möglich zu bauen. Das Ergebnis sind 40x55cm für die Grundplatte des Gehäuses. Aufgrund der Größe hat sich der Bau relativ lang rausgezögert. Am Ende hat sich die Arbeit aber gelohnt und sie funktioniert so wie sie soll.

Bilder vom Bau findet ihr hier: VIP-Gallerie von Patrickclouds | powered by extremecooling.de

Und hier noch ein paar Impressionen:

überbreites Bild

noch eins


----------



## SaKuL (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

Echt geil deine Projekte
Wenn man sie brauch, dann ist es bestimmt sehr cool sie selber zu bauen.

Eine Frage: Was für einen Bedarf an Strom hat dieses kleine Gerät unter Last?

Mach weiter so mit deinen Projekten.
Gruß,
SaKuL


----------



## burn... (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

Man man man!
Der Oberrenner!
Beineide dich um das gute Stück!
Wie viel gegenlast hält die "kleine" denn aus?
Mich würde mal interessieren, was so eine nicht so kompakte, aber ein wenig Stärkere Kaskade nur vom Material her Kostet!
Hast du eine Ausbildung gemacht, oder ist das nicht so schwierig, wie es aussieht?

Nachdem ich dich mit Fragen zerlöchert habe gebe ich dir mal nen 

lg.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

Gelungene Anlage, ist wirklich kompakt für eine Kaskade!  Geht von den Abmessungen her eigentlich schon in die Richtung Rotary Singlestage ...
Du hast doch bestimmt noch Lastwerte zur Hand, oder?


----------



## Patrickclouds (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

müssten so -92°C bei 300watt sein, werd das aber nochmal genau testen, da ich nach dem letzten test nochmal die überhitzung in der ersten stufe angepasst habe.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

Ohh sabber.

Will auch so ein Teil haben

MFG


----------



## Patrickclouds (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

Hab eben mal die stromaufnahme gemessen. allerdings nur im idle da ich keinen gescheiten lasttester da habe.
während dem start der zweiten stufe ist die stromaufnahme von anfänglich gut 7A auf knapp unter 5A gesunken.
sind bei gemessenen 225V aus der Dose dann 1,125kW im idle

unter last würde ich schätzen dass es 1,7kW sind.

edit: die rechnung ist nicht ganz richtig, da es sich bei den verbrauchern um motoren handelt. ob nen true rms messgerät abhilfe schafft?


----------



## Blade_Runner (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

das sind ja spitzen Leistungen aber ganz schöner Lastverbrauch.

Das ganze Teil könnte man ja in nen Big-Tower integrieren


----------



## teurorist (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

2kw/h sind 50ct 
5l ln ein x faches davon wenn dir also -90 reichen eine feine Sache


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

die frage nach dem stromverbrauch muss ich auch immer belächeln. denn wie sinnvoll ist es seinen rechner aufs extremste zu übertakten und dann z. b. zwei gtx 580 durch nen benchmark zu jagen? das kostet auch strom und bringt nix als nen wert auf dem monitor 

nur weil es mittlerweile festplatten gibt, die sich green nennen heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man den betrieb eines rechners ökologisch rechtfertigen kann. Green-IT ist nen reiner marketing gag. wer green sein will schafft seinen rechner ab und spielt wieder im sankasten.


----------



## Patrickclouds (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

hab heute den lasttest und letzte einstellungen des thermostatischen expansionsventils vorgenommen.
abwärme habe ich von 200-300 watt getestet mit folgendem ergebnis:
200watt = -96°C
250watt = -95°C
300watt = -94°C
am ende wollte ich nochmal wissen ob auch 350 watt möglich sind mit der tev einstellung für 300watt. und siehe da auch das geht 
350watt = -92,5°C

bilder:
bei 300watt:


bei 250watt:


bei 200watt:


bei 350watt 


eisig 
*
DaxTrose: "Bilder zu breit! Max. 900 Pixel!*"


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

Sry, aber was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?

mfg


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

Dass das gute Ding abgeht wie ein Schnitzel und gut Luft nach oben hat  ?
Geplant waren 300 Watt Abwärme, 350 sind laut den Test auch bei -90 Grad drin. Awesome.


----------



## Patrickclouds (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Sry, aber was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?
> 
> mfg



ich habe gemessen bei welcher cpu abwärme ,die ich simuliert habe, welche temperaturen erreicht werden können.
dazu wird mit einem netzteil drei 0,33ohm widerstände befeuert, die in reihe geschaltet sind.
formel P (leistung) = U (spannung) * I (strom)
U und I können am display des netzteils abgelesen werden.

Und das ergebnis als beispielsatz formuliert: der verdampfer der anlage kann bei einer cpu, die mit 350watt heizt, eine temperatur von -92,8°C halten.


----------



## Gosu (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

Jetzt mal so aus "normalo-Kühler"-Sicht , wie laut wird son Ding? Könnte man sich son Teil neben den Rechner stellen und den CPU damit 24/7 Kühlen? Also zb immer auf Raumtemp halten?


----------



## Patrickclouds (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaskade für coole Nächte*

für cpu auf raumtemp halten brauchst du keine kaskade. da reicht eine gute wasserkühlung oder ne wakü, die durch einen chiller unterstützt wird, der die wassertemperatur auf 18°C hält.

lautstärke von der anlage ist schon hörbar dank 5 ultra kaze 3000 und den beiden rollkolben verdichtern.


----------

